# prayers for my wife



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Today was really long day. Not to go into to many details but my wife just gave birth to our second child and is now in very critical condition, I know I don't post here much but she needs all the help she can get please pray for her. Her name is Liz.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

She will be in my prayers! I hope she will be ok!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't normally pray, but for this I will. Please keep us informed. You stay strong as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Done. Blessing to you, your wife and child.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A prayer for you all has been sent!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Prayers for your wife,child,and yourself.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in, good luck.


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you guys we just need prayers


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers are coming from here and will continue. Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoping things get better. Prayers always


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Will do ruddy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Will do. Best of luck and God bless you and your wife and the baby as well.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope all goes well! Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## ruddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Prayers are definitely being answered, she has been recovering quite well but is still in critical care. She has definitely been a fighter, 2 heart attacks and crazy hemorrhaging. She died for 40 mins. So she has come full circle to where she's at. She has a procedure tom. That if it doesn't go well she could get infection bad. Prayers have been felt, miracles have happened, just please send up prayers for her tom.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your family. I know prayer works. All the best to all of you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Best wishes to you and your family.

Congratulations on the new baby as well.


----------

